# Cons Fun By Yourself?



## Vitamin B12 (May 31, 2020)

Heyo there furry community. I'm new to the fandom, but I really want to get engaged with it. Since I live nearby, I'm thinking about going to Denfur this summer (assuming it doesn't get cancelled?) for maybe a day or two. However, I don't have any furry friends to go with, it would just be me. Is this a fun way to go, or do you easily end up as the sad kid in the back corner?


----------



## Punkedsolar (May 31, 2020)

I've always done them by myself, and I have an anxiety disorder.  It helps to pack a little bag for social emergencies - some cool comics, some candy, a drink.  So if you feel depressed or worried, you can 'retreat' for a moment and regather.

Treat every couple of hours like a little adventure, and go out.  A really good way to find people to chat to is to spot something cool - someone's hair, clothing, attitude, voice, art.  Compliment them (sincerely) and ask how they're going at the con and what they've had fun doing.  Even if nothing else has happened, you've had a positive interaction.

For lunches, ask if you can join a group and note you're there alone.  Every group I ever talked to invited me in to chat.  Always offer to help tip (if you're in the US).  If someone's stuck on a desk and you've been talking, offer to grab them a coffee or soda.

I remind myself that my anxiety means I tend to misjudge people's reactions, if I think I've screwed up, and probably no one has noticed at all.


----------



## Dinocanid (Jun 1, 2020)

I've went to 2 fur cons now without going with or talking to a single person (outside of panels specifically for that), and I had a good time, I even suited by myself but be careful with that. You don't really need an extra person to go to the dealers and events and such. It's a nice luxury, but not required


----------



## artichuka (Jun 1, 2020)

I've made a couple of long-lasting friendships at cons that I probably wouldn't have made if i wasn't by myself at the time! I haven't been to a con in years but the times I was there by myself were the ones I met the most fun people. If you don't have a great time you don't *have* to go to another con, they're not for everyone. But you won't know until you try!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 1, 2020)

I think if you go alone, it's cool to have a good idea of what you want to see/do.
Done quite a few cons(only one furry one) alone and they were all pretty good.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Jun 1, 2020)

I've attended a con or two by myself, though usually I know people there, but that's more a meet up thing than spending time. So long as you're social, you can find people. Frequently cons have boardgame rooms and "mixer" type panels where you can meet people. Additionally, panels, shows, etc. are all on the schedule in advance and you can use those to plan.

I might add, however, the one thing that can be lost when attending a con by yourself is remembering to eat/drink... sleep. Seriously, when I go with people I'm far better at the whole "remember you're a living creature" bit than not. No reason to not go on your own, it's readily solved by actually getting food when hungry, mind you.


----------



## Vitamin B12 (Jun 2, 2020)

Cool thanks guys!


----------



## Keefur (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been to about 80 cons.  Even if you are shy and reclusive, no one will hassle you.  Most cons have a gaming room, and if you are into that, is a good place to meet people.  The hospitality suite, again, if there is one, is a good place to relax and meet people.  Sometimes little groups will sit around in lobbies or places with chairs and exchange stories.  Just about everywhere at a con is a place to meet Furs, and while it is fun to go with friends, don't let being alone stop you.  Furs, by nature, are an inclusive group.  The first cons I went to, I knew no one.  I did fine, even thought I am a seriously grey greymuzzle.


----------



## Vesper2112 (Jun 15, 2020)

When I first started going to cons, I was new to the area, so I didn't have any friends to go with. The plus to that is that you can actually follow your plan to see/do everything you want to. With that said, once I did have friends to go with, I rarely even look at the schedule as I end up spending all my time with those friends just cruising around. I'm fine with that, but everyone wants something different out of a con. Honestly, I don't know that I'd personally go to a con on my own anymore at this point. I used to be an autograph collector, so I was super fine with standing in line for hours at a time if need be. Doubt I'd bother with it now, though. 
With all that said, absolutely go and have fin with it. There's a LOT to see at cons, so you won't be bored.


----------

